# Code 99401 Preventive Counseling



## Jetzabel Nassiry (Sep 25, 2014)

Child came in for a WCC V20.2, got diagnosed with ICD 278.00 Obesity,was given Exercise Counseling ICD V65.41. For CPT i billed 99383 New Pt. checkup, can I bill CPT code 99401 and link it to 278.00 and V65.41 for payment.?


----------



## LaBrea Nicole VanPutten (Sep 25, 2014)

*Counselling for Obesity*

Yes, you may bill this. The provider must document the TIME spent for counseling and what was discussed.  You will also need to code the corresponding BMI V code and the BMI must be documented. Some insurance carriers will reimburse.  It depends on the carrier.


----------



## Jetzabel Nassiry (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you so much for taking the time to answer my question, this is good news for my Doctors.


----------

